# Ants in between my pavers



## jedross86 (Apr 27, 2021)

Hi All,

I've been trying to combat the ant problem I have between my pavers using Combat gel (Fipronil) and it does the trick and kills off anything nearby; but the problem is other ants just pop up a few feet away.

I know I need to service the pavers and get some polymeric sand, but would like to get the ants under control first.

Is there anything people have broadly applied that has worked for them?

Thanks!


----------



## Darth_V8r (Jul 18, 2019)

Fipronil, bifenthrin, cypermethrin, or a cocktail of the three works great. You can't just treat where the ants are, though. Treat the area. heck, treat your property with them and hit your foundation, etc, if you want to. You create a buffer around the area, and you'll have far fewer future ants to worry about.


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

I just put out Abermectin bait for pavement ants, and persistent fireant hills in the neighborhood. Takes a couple of weeks to work, and I haven't tried it before, but I definitely saw ants carrying the granules around!

I found that the Bifenthrin wasn't killing certain kinds of ants, and that certain fireant mounds would die and then spring back up after the next rain storm.


----------

